
The Superbowl, a Nerds-Eye View. - ColinWright
http://raganwald.posterous.com/the-superbowl-a-nerds-eye-view
======
raganwald
I really didn't mean this as a post to HN, it was more like a tweet that
didn't fit in 140 chars.

~~~
ColinWright
After an exchange I had with someone earlier, I found it a useful reminder to
assess what I'm doing and making sure it's worth it. I enjoy a game as much as
the next person, and it's important to have a balance in your life. It's
important not to get entirely immersed in just one thing, and to surface,
relax, and share time with others.

But even so, there are times when I find myself "killing time" - and I don't
have much time left, so I'd rather make a conscious choice about these things.
Your sub-post, super-tweet is in line with that.

Would you rather I deleted it?

